# Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?



## xxtrem01 (31. Januar 2008)

Moin Jungs,

wollte die Tage mal mit nem Kutter wieder auf die Ostsee zum Dorschangeln! Habe sonst immer mit Pilker und Zwister geangelt und wollte jetzt mal mein Glück mit  Gummifisch probieren!
Deswegen meine Fragen!!!
1).Welche Größen/Farbe benutzt ihr an Gummifischen?
2).Welche Art/Gewicht/Größe benutzt ihr an Jigs(Haken)?

Gruss xxtrem01


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin xxtreme

also ich nehm zum Gufieren Relax Kopytos (River in 10,5cm und Classic in 11cm) mit den Farben mußt Du ein bischen rum experimentieren

...und als Jigkopf: Kugelköppe mit 6/0 oder 8/0 Haken in 30-95gr.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Zanderlui (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

@mft chris  wo bekommt man denn solche schweren köpfe her???


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Adresse gibts per PN #6

@Zanderlui

hast 'ne PN

Chris


----------



## Zanderlui (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

hallo chris und wie genau angelt ihr mit den gufi vom kleinen boot treibend ankern und denn werfen oder schleppen erzähl mal!!!???


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

@Sven
werfen und Grundnah führen, immer mit ganz kleinen Hüpfern übern Grund "schleifen"...die Bisse kommen Hammerhart, falls einer wieder losläßt ein bischen Schnur geben...der kommt wieder  #6


----------



## Zanderlui (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

aha alles klar weil bin nämlich vom 15-22märz in kappeln und denn wollen wir es mal auf der ostsee bei entsprechenden wetter probieren!!na mal sehen ob es klappt.habe dem anderen  eine mail geschrieben...


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Zanderlui!

Kopytos - klarer Fall den River in 10 cm und den Classic in 11 cm!


Die Farben sind eindeutig: Cola, schwarz/orange-glitter, feuerrot ... fertig!!

Gruß, Alsterboje


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

...und natürlich darf auch: motoroil-glitter nicht fehlen #6


----------



## xxtrem01 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Danke für die schnellen Tipps!!!

@mft chris wo bekommt man denn solche schweren köpfe her???


----------



## frogmaster (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Also ich kann dir noch den Profi Blinker Attractor in schwarz mit rotem schwanz und in feuerwehrrot empfehlen...größen E bzw F

Meiner Meinung nach absolut top!

Gruss
Froggy


----------



## Zander 602 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin,
meiner Meinung nach solltest dir ein paar große Sandras in rot!!! einpacken und vom kleinen Boot geht nix über große (17,5 cm) Fin S von Lunker City,die Dinger brauchst du nur in der Abdrift halten und dann machts BUMM!!!!
Köppe je nach Strömung bis 90 g musst aber mitnehmen.

viel spaß und Petri...


----------



## worker_one (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin xxtreme
> 
> also ich nehm zum Gufieren Relax Kopytos (River in 10,5cm und Classic in 11cm) mit den Farben mußt Du ein bischen rum experimentieren
> 
> ...





ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> Moin Zanderlui!
> 
> Kopytos - klarer Fall den River in 10 cm und den Classic in 11 cm!
> 
> ...



Welche der beiden bevorzugt ihr denn? Eher den River oder den Classic.
Und wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden?|kopfkrat


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Zanderlui!
Der River ist in sich schlanker mit kürzerem Schwanzteil = tieferes Wasser, stärkere Drift!
Der Classic ist recht kompakt, mit releativ langem Schwanzteil = flacheres Wasser ( bis 10 M.) und oder wenig Drift!

Übrigens: Cola ist der Spitzname für Motoroil-glitter .... spricht sich leichter und stimmmt in der Farbbeschreibung genau!

Gruß, Boje


----------



## marcus (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin, 
Fischt Ihr die Gummis an geflochtener oder geht auch normale Mono?
Nur wegen dem Zusammenspiel von Schnur und den genannten Ködern.

Gruß


----------



## worker_one (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> Moin *Zanderlui!*
> Der River ist in sich schlanker mit kürzerem Schwanzteil = tieferes Wasser, stärkere Drift!
> Der Classic ist recht kompakt, mit releativ langem Schwanzteil = flacheres Wasser ( bis 10 M.) und oder wenig Drift!
> 
> ...



Ich hab zwar die Frage gestellt, aber trotzdem danke...:m



marcus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Fischt Ihr die Gummis an geflochtener oder geht auch normale Mono?
> Nur wegen dem Zusammenspiel von Schnur und den genannten Ködern.
> 
> Gruß



Nur an geflochtener, allerdings mit rund 2-3 Meter Mono dazwischen als Puffer und wegen dem Abrieb...


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Marcus!

Aufgerigt wird wie folgt:

Hauptschnur ist Geflochtene (0,12 mm) an ca. 1,50 Meter Monovorfach (Amnesia/6,8 KG) direkt geknotet (Grinner) und den Gummibolzen in einen Einhänger (KEINEN Wirbel)!
Es wird auch KEIN Springer vorgeschaltet!!!

Gruß, Boje


----------



## Sumsagro (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Hat jemand Bilder vom fertig befestigtem Gummifisch, also so wie es ALTERBOJE beschrieben hat? Ach und ich hätte auch gerne die Adresse wo es solche schwere Köpfe gibt 


Danke schonmal
Sumsagro


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



Sumsagro schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder vom fertig befestigtem Gummifisch, also so wie es ALTERBOJE beschrieben hat? Ach und ich hätte auch gerne *die Adresse wo es solche schwere Köpfe gibt*
> 
> 
> Danke schonmal
> Sumsagro




www.gummitanke.de

außer autoreifen,kondome und wasserhahndichtungen...ham die alles,wat aus gummi is


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> www.gummitanke.de
> 
> außer autoreifen,kondome und wasserhahndichtungen...ham die alles,wat aus gummi is



Mindestbestellwert 26,- €... ne ganze Stange wenn man nur paar Gummis braucht. Gibt genügend Schüler die nicht mal eben 26,- € plus 4,50,- Versand hinlegen können um sich paar Gummis zu holen. Das sollte der gute Mann von der Tanke vielleicht mal überdenken. Soll jetzt nicht heissen das die Gummis zu teuer sind nur ist der Mindestbestellwert viel zu hoch.


----------



## worker_one (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!
> 
> Aufgerigt wird wie folgt:
> 
> ...



Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung... 
Ein Beifänger an einer Rotationperle auf dem Vorfach ist teilweise der Bringer und macht, WENN die Strömung nicht zu stark ist, das Spiel des Shads auch nicht kaputt....
Einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Sumsagro (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Danke Klaus, werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen #6


*Edit: Aeehm, um den Mindestbestellwert zu erreichen...habe ich gedacht, dass ich noch Blinker zum Freihandschleppen auf Meerforellen gebrauchen könnte, gibt es bei der Gummitanke passende?*


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



Sumsagro schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder vom fertig befestigtem Gummifisch, also so wie es ALTERBOJE beschrieben hat? Ach und ich hätte auch gerne die Adresse wo es solche schwere Köpfe gibt
> Danke schonmal
> Sumsagro


 
wat willst Du denn für ein Bild sehen, mit Monovorfach? #c :q nein mal im Ernst...sieht aus wie ein Gummifisch auf Jigkopf der an einer Monofilen befestigt ist :g



worker_one schrieb:


> Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung...
> Ein Beifänger an einer Rotationperle auf dem Vorfach ist teilweise der Bringer und macht, WENN die Strömung nicht zu stark ist, das Spiel des Shads auch nicht kaputt....
> Einfach mal ausprobieren...


 
Das ist völliger Unsinn  :m sicher geht das, aber bringt nichts...möglichst leichter Jigkopf und solo runter damit #6


----------



## marcus (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Danke Boje!!!
Ich werde das auf alle Fälle probieren.
Gibt es eigentlich bei der Methode Dinge die man gar nicht machen sollte (bezüglich des Anbietens des Köders natürlich)?
Ich hab die GuFi-Angler immer belächelt aber ich komme an dem Thema nicht vorbei. Gerade weil die Fänge bei mir mit Pilker irgendwie immer dürftiger werden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

..... es macht keinen Sinn, den Köder zu weit aus dem "Target" zu führen!#c

Soll heißen, nicht pilken die Geschichte!|#d

Abdrift = nur halten, ab und an mal 'n bisschen Strippe nachgeben!#6
Andrift = sooooo weit wie möglich vom Boot wegfeuern, Rute in einer Linie mit der Schnur auf Position des "Gummieinschlags" halten und den Köder so - an gespannter Strippe - absinken lassen!#6
Nach dem Aufsetzen des Köders: keine Rutenbewegungen - NUR 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen den Köder heranführen - dann wieder an gespannter Leine absinken lassen! usw., usw.!!!! .... dann "rockt das auch richtig!

:q - alles andere ist Hühnerkram und hat sich in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht positiv, eher gegenteilig, hervorgehoben!:vik:

So, und nur so bleibt der Köder im "Zielgebiet" der Solitärfische, die Bodennahrung inhalieren!!:vik:

Gruß, Boje


----------



## marcus (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Boje,

klasse!!!
Hast das echt auf'm Punkt gebracht.
Danke, so werd ich das tun. Ich habe mich gestern mit den Ködern eingedeckt. (kleines Sortiment, da schon ganz schön teuer. Zumindest hier bei uns)
Sagt dir der GuFI "Big Hammer" was?

Gruß


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Marcus!
Big Hammer sagt mir was - aber bleib beim 1000fach erfolgsgekennzeichneten Kopyto, River/10 cm!
Den Classic kannst Du definitiv weglassen!
Hakengröße 4/0 bis 6/0 passt wie Arsch auf Eimer!
Ich fisch durchweg 4/0!

Das sind die Farben die Du brauchst - alles andere ist Ballast in der Box:
Farbencode lt. ShadXperts-Liste:
feuerrot (japanrot) - Nr. 137
Motoroil-glitter - Nr. 92
Motoroil - Nr. 91
Orange-glitter-schwarz - Nr. 72
perlweiß-glitter-blau - Nr. 35


Gruß und viel Spaß beim "Kurbel-kurbel-stop"!:vik:


----------



## Franky D (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

habt ihr erfahrungswerte ob das GuFi angeln in der an und abdrift die gleichen erfolge bringt oder habt ihr da schon unterschiede festestell?


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Franky!

Andrift knallt eindeutig öfter rein:vik:!!!

Gruß, Boje


----------



## Zander 602 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

du wirst vorrausgesetzt du fischt geflochten und konzentriert,begeistert sein und den dorsch richtig spüren beim biss. wenn du in der andrift das ,,pock,, des bleikopfes der auf den boden schlägt immer merkst dann hauts hin. und dorsche können zwar richtig auf die gummis knallen,aber auch zupfen wie ne flunder und den köder ein paar meter verfolgen.macht mit gummi sauspaß...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



Franky D schrieb:


> habt ihr erfahrungswerte ob das GuFi angeln in der an und abdrift die gleichen erfolge bringt oder habt ihr da schon unterschiede festestell?




also da muß ich sagen:
ABDRIFT, kann da den anderen nicht ganz zustimmen.in der andrift denke ich ist der pilker oder der doppeljig erfolgreicher wenn richtig geführt,mit ganz wenigen tagen wo es anders ist.

zum gufeln:
am besten kann man immer noch beim rauchen oder bier trinken gufeln.:m
da kommt man erst gar nicht in die versuchung an der rute zu zupfen(die bewegung macht eh der kutter bzw boot). :vik:

bei etwa windstärke 3-4 brauchst du in der abdrift gar nichts machen. den gufi ca 10m auswerfen,warten bis er unten ist und nur halten.
ausnahme: du stehst im bug oder heck, da kann man auch richtig rausfeuern udn das freie wasser beackern.
ab windstärke 5-6 mußt du die bewegungen des bootes manchmal sogar ausbalancieren, da sonst der gufi zu große sprünge macht. bei null drift wirds schwierig, da brauch man einfach übung in der führung. dann ist der pilker/doppeljig auch in der abdrift meist besser weil man mehr fläche abfischt(weitere würfe)


was auch sehr gut funktioniert(kleinboot):

eine aktive rute mit pilker/blinker/gufi + ev. beifänger, und eine "passive" mit gufi am 30-100g kopf(je nach drift).
einfach die passive rute bis zum grund sinken lassen, noch ca 3-5m schnur nachgeben und sicher im boot platzieren.

zu beifängern, auf einer passiven rute ist ein beifänger nie verkehrt(80cm- 1,5m über dem gufi um auch höher stehende dorsche zu erwischen), auf der aktiven muß man schauen wie es beißt.

geheimtip:
es schadet nie, die gufis 1-2 tage vor dem angeln mit krabben- oder heringsöl liebevoll zu balsamieren. 
seitdem wir das machen gibt es mehr bisse, bei einem fehlbiss (sehr selten mit den gepimpten gufis) meist sofort den nachfasser und stellenweise wird der gufi sogar geschluckt wenn der anschlag zu spät kommt!!!
gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die normalen jigs.


----------



## worker_one (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Hab ihr Erfahrungen mit Rasselkörpern die man in die Gummifische schiebt?
Könnte das was bringen oder hat das beim Dorsch eher Scheuchwirkung?|kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Zum erstenmal mit Gufi auf Dorsch und habe gleich 7 Stück (alle Ü50) überlisten können :m 
Die Farbe scheint mir sehr wichtig zu sein da nämlich alle 7 nur auf Orange-Glitter-Schwarz (Kopyto) gebissen haben und auf den anderen Farben ging gar nichts.
Die Dorsche hatten alle kleine Fischchen im Schlund, was können das denn für welche gewesen sein?? Schon kleine Heringe???
Fanggebiet war Kiel Stollergrund.
Achja, ich hatte erst mit gelber Dorschbombe in 40 Gr. gefischt und keine Bisse gehabt, erst als ich eine Dorschbombe 40 Gr. in rot genommen hab kamen die Bisse. Zufall??? Oder ist die Farbe des Kopfes genau so entscheidend wie die Farbe des Gummis?


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Klaus, erfahrungsgemäß sind gelbe Köpfe eher contraproduktiv!
Wir fischen seit Jahren Blei-natur oder schwarze Köpfe.
Der 74er Kopyto (orange-glitter-schwarz) ist DIE FARBE!
Sie deckt im Beuteschema die Farbmuster von Krabbe und Grundel und ist somit optimal als bodennahes Beuteimittat!!

Im Sommer ist dann noch der 92er Kopyto (motoroil-glitter) DIE FARBE!

Zusammengefasst: Köpfe immer möglichst neutral - Farben: 92 und 74 - Fertig!

Weiter "viel Spaß mit Gummi" ...... und "Petri" für deine Strecke vom letzten Törn!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Werd dann mal die Farbe abkratzen #6

Thanks für den Tipp


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

..... einfacher geht 's mit Ralleyspray/schwarz  ....... deckt wie Hulle und hält bombenfest!


Gruß, Helge


----------



## senso pilk (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

kurze Frage, 
kann ich als Monovorfach auch Fluorcarbon nehmen? habe hier noch ne spule 0,38mm mit 11,6 kg (von Berkley) liegen oder ist das schon zu stark?;+


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Also ich hab keine Mono vorgeschaltet aber dafür auch ne ziehmlich weiche Rute. Geht also auch ganz ohne :m


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Senso Pilk!

Fluorocarbon ist perfekt - vorausgesetzt es handelt sich nicht um Vanish von Berkley ..... - weil: das ist kein Fluorocarbon sondern ein Coextrudat: Standart-Mono mit Fluorooberfächenbeschichtung - dieses Zeug ist bei uns ganz klar unten durch!

.... es sei denn, man will mit Gummibändern fischen ....!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## senso pilk (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Berkley Trilene 100% Fluorcarbon .38mm 11,6kg ist die genaue bezeichnung ist die ausreichend oder zu Dünn/stark?? 
Angle sonst eigentlich nur mit Pilker (solo) habe komischerweise seit jahren immer gufis mit inner kiste habe sie aber noch nie eingesetzt#c möchte es aber am 10.März beim nächsten törn gerne mal probieren


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

..... Senso!


Das Trilene-Zeug ist OK!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## senso pilk (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

alles klar werds mal probieren!
danke#6


----------



## Stephan25 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



Zander 602 schrieb:


> Moin,
> meiner Meinung nach solltest dir ein paar große Sandras in rot!!! einpacken und vom kleinen Boot geht nix über große (17,5 cm) Fin S von Lunker City,die Dinger brauchst du nur in der Abdrift halten und dann machts BUMM!!!!
> Köppe je nach Strömung bis 90 g musst aber mitnehmen.
> 
> viel spaß und Petri...


 
Hei Zander 602 #h,

was verstehst du unter großen Sandras (12/16/23 cm) ?

Hast du auch einen Farbtipp für die Fin S? 
Schon mal noch größere probiert?


----------



## Stephan25 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Hallo.

Welche Hakengröße empfiehlt sich für 15er Gufis (ohne Angstdrilling!)?

8/0 oder gleich 10/0 #c?

Wie ist Eure Erfahrung?


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (1. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*

Moin Stephan!

Wenn 's denn sein muss , nehm' 'nen 6nuller  das langt!
Sonst wird der Gummivogel zu steif!

Gruß, Boje


----------



## Stephan25 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Welchen GuFi u. Jigkopf (Größe/Gewicht) vom Kutter auf Ostsee?*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> Moin Stephan!
> 
> Wenn 's denn sein muss , nehm' 'nen 6nuller das langt!
> Sonst wird der Gummivogel zu steif!
> ...


 
hei Boje #h

nun, ein 10/0er sitzt genau "mittig", wäre also ok und Schwänzchen wackelt noch prima. Aber halt dicke fette 10/0 |uhoh:!


----------

